
Ask HN: What should I be aware of when open sourcing code from my company? - bencoder
I&#x27;m trying to get permission to open source some components that are currently in private repositories for the company I work for.<p>Is there anything we should be aware of beyond simply choosing a licence and putting it up on our company&#x27;s public github?<p>What has your experience been doing this?
======
csmattryder
Hard-coded "test" credentials, IPs, API keys, basically anything that you
assume no sane person has left in - yet there's always at least one instance
of.

A lot of people have been accidentally hosed by having AWS keys buried five
directories deep in a now-deprecated-and-forgotten " _test_aws.rb_ " file,
make sure that doesn't happen to you!

~~~
debacle
Doesn't even matter if you remove it, it will still be in the history. You
need to purge your history completely. Start a new repo.

------
kasey_junk
Depending on how big the project is and what your goals are you also need to
consider:

\- IP release protocol for submitters

\- Licenses of dependencies

\- Copyright/patent issues

Usually your legal can provide guidance on these things.

